# Gutes (!) Headset für Gaming und Musik gesucht // Problem mit Razer Carcharias



## Rotaermel (7. März 2010)

*Gutes (!) Headset für Gaming und Musik gesucht // Problem mit Razer Carcharias*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir vor kurzem das Razer Carcharias zugelegt; davor hatte ich das Razer Piranha, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden war. Da ich aber oft Musik am PC höre dachte ich mir, dass ein besseres Headset eine gute Idee sei.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass der Klang des teureren Carcharias keinesfalls besser ist! Im Gegenteil - erst nach langem Rumschrauben an den Einstellungen der Soundkarte (Creative X-Fi Extreme Music) konnte ich den Sound auf das gewohnte Niveau bringen, wobei nun nach wie vor folgendes Problem herrscht: Sobald ein Ton abgespielt wird, hört man ein "Grundrauschen", was in der Stärke varieert, je nachdem, wie man den Höhenregler einstellt. Höhen auf Minimum: Kein Rauschen. Höhenregler mittig - ganz leises Rauschen. Höhenregler auf Maximum: Headset rauscht wie ein kaputtes Radio.
In Spielen ist das Headset in der Tat sehr gut, wenn auch nicht wirklich besser wie mein altes. Beim Musikhören merke ich jedoch, dass die Lautstärke oft "einbricht", wenn ein Lautstärkemaximum kommt. Außerdem sind die Tiefen irgendwie überbetont; der Gesang ist zu leise im Verhältnis zum übrigen Klang eines Musikstückes.

Aus diesen Gründen habe ich nun vor, das Carcharias wohl zurückzuschicken - vielleicht ist das mit dem Rauschen ja auch ein Mangel.
Gerne hätte ich jetzt ein richtig, richtig gutes Headset, das in Spielen UND in der Musikwiedergabe spitze ist.
Logitech G35 und Razer Megalodon wären mir nicht wirklich recht, wegen dem USB Anschluss und der Internen Soundkarte.

Hat jemand eine Idee zu dem beschriebenen Problem sowie für den Kauf eines neuen Headsets? Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Gutes (!) Headset für Gaming und Musik gesucht // Problem mit Razer Carcharias*

Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget? Gute Headsets gibt es zum Beispiel von Sennheiser.
Das Sennheiser PC161 ist ein relativ günstiges, aber dennoch gutes Headset, sowohl zum Spielen als auch Musik hören.
Teurer, aber auch wirklich besser wäre dann das Sennheiser PC350.
Beide Headsets sind in ihren jeweiligen Preisklassen jeweils immer eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## Rotaermel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Gutes (!) Headset für Gaming und Musik gesucht // Problem mit Razer Carcharias*

Bis 150 Euro wäre ok. Speziell beim Sennheiser PC350 liesst man auf Amazon ja aber auch zum Teil sehr negative Rezensionen - was natürlich nicht unbedingt etwas heißen muss. Was mich da nur ein wenig stören würde, ist, dass es so stark ohrumschließend ist und man von der Umgebung nichts mehr hört. Das hatte mich beim Logitech G35 auch gestört, welches ich übrigens wegen einem technischen Mangel (eine Ohrmuschel defekt) zurückgegeben habe.


----------



## peppnick (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gutes (!) Headset für Gaming und Musik gesucht // Problem mit Razer Carcharias*



> (eine Ohrmuschel defekt)


doch nicht das piepen an der rechten ohrmuschel??


----------



## gh0st76 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gutes (!) Headset für Gaming und Musik gesucht // Problem mit Razer Carcharias*

Man könnte mal das SteelSeries Siberia V2 nennen. Super Headset. Gibts als Klinke in weiß und rot oder als Klinke mit USB Soundkarte in schwarz.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Gutes (!) Headset für Gaming und Musik gesucht // Problem mit Razer Carcharias*

Ein gutes Headset wäre auch das Beyerdynamic MMX2


----------

